

Show HN: Matter.vc-backed news app Inkfold, by former Apple engineer + designer - inkfold
http://itun.es/i6JN8hS

======
inkfold
Inkfold is a news experience designed to spark conversation, for iPhone and
now iPad. Please check it out in the App Store and feel free to leave your
feedback there or by writing direct to us at hello@inkfold.com. Thanks
#inkdifferent

